# Interesting Movement Holder



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I just bought this on the 'Bay with BIN...for the huge sum of Â£19 incl postage to UK from US.

Not seen one of these before but it is exactly what I need....is this NOS or do they still make them? I think NOS, because that movement in the brochure looks very much like a Caravelle electronic from the 1970s. Caravelle were owned by Bulova.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Good find


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's clever, saves trying to bend paper clips


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

What a great piece of equipment









I love stuff like that

Dave


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting, someone really thought about that.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

interesting piece paul, never seen one like that ,nice find.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very very cool! I want one... not sure how id use it, but its very cool.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice find Paul ..... what are the + and - probes for?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

JoT said:


> Nice find Paul ..... what are the + and - probes for?


So you can have a battery in the movement holder and power the watch you are working on. You can kind of make out a battery in the labeled diagram.

It's a great bit of unusual kit.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they are like jump leads







you can probe into the watch and apply power where you want to test.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I had cause to use my movement holder today...I needed to replace a coil assembly in a 214 Accutron.

So took a few photos with the movement and a battery in it. It worked wonders and made servicing a 214 a whole lot easier.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very cool Paul.


----------

